# Any other "Freeloading Scum' here?



## TheNomad

We like wildcamping around mainland Europe.

Apparently because of this we are now viewed as and designated as "freeloading scum" by some people. 

Any other proud "freeloading scum" on this forum?

Anyone care to try calling me that to my face?


----------



## cronkle

I don't do a lot of wilding either in this country or Europe but I know and have seen a lot of people who do.The vast majority of them seem to be decent likeable folk so i just think of them as wildcampers.

Amongst those huge numbers of people I have met a number (that I could probably count on one hand) who I do see as freeloaders but that's only because I have heard their modus operendi straight form them. You've probably met some too.

Scum? No, I don't see them. Perhaps the name caller was being more than a bit harsh.

I like reading your posts and from what you write I think of you as a wildcamper.


----------



## camallison

TheNomad said:


> We like wildcamping around mainland Europe.
> 
> Apparently because of this we are now viewed as and designated as "freeloading scum" by some people.
> 
> Any other proud "freeloading scum" on this forum?
> 
> Anyone care to try calling me that to my face?


Ignore them - they're only jealous of your freedom and easy-going life-style. Their loss.

Colin


----------



## rosalan

TheNomad said:


> We like wildcamping around mainland Europe.
> 
> Apparently because of this we are now viewed as and designated as "freeloading scum" by some people.
> 
> Any other proud "freeloading scum" on this forum?
> 
> Anyone care to try calling me that to my face?


Sorry Nomad, I do not really identify with your language. We all have similar objectives, to enjoy life and not to pay through the nose for it if we can help it. I sometimes wild-camp because of the place and the moment, I also enjoy the fact that I can spend my money in other places.
Even when I encounter in France and Spain, vans that are obviously the last resort for homeless people, destitute for whatever reason, I would never consider them as freeloading scum, we all try and get the best out of life and unless someone treads on my toes and actually hurts me, they are Ok with me.

Alan


----------



## peribro

> Apparently because of this we are now viewed as and designated as "freeloading scum" by some people.


Who are the people who are viewing you as such and where is it being said?


----------



## cabby

I agree with rosalan on this. no need to add anything else except I wish we were over in your neck of the woods.   

cabby


----------



## valphil

you, you , you , freeloading scum ,  phew , good job I can still run at my age


----------



## ovalball

I must have missed the original verbal attack!Wildcamping to me is a fantastic way to travel,provided you follow the unwritten rules.Anyone who would rather pay must have a lot of spare cash.Be sensible and I think it's fine.


----------



## teemyob

Usually I find they are trying to force me off the road or slam on in-front of me gesturing that I should not be in the middle / outside lane.

TM


----------



## Al42

TheNomad said:


> We like wildcamping around mainland Europe.
> 
> Apparently because of this we are now viewed as and designated as "freeloading scum" by some people.
> 
> Any other proud "freeloading scum" on this forum?
> 
> Anyone care to try calling me that to my face?


Don't call anyone scum but I would certainly be prepared to call you a freeloader if that is what you do.


----------



## TheNomad

Al42 said:


> TheNomad said:
> 
> 
> 
> We like wildcamping around mainland Europe.
> 
> Apparently because of this we are now viewed as and designated as "freeloading scum" by some people.
> 
> Any other proud "freeloading scum" on this forum?
> 
> Anyone care to try calling me that to my face?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't call anyone scum but I would certainly be prepared to call you a freeloader if that is what you do.
Click to expand...

Your definition of "freeloader" please, and your rationale for labelling thus those who choose not to stay on campsites?


----------



## delawaredandy

If this is how some people wish to camp/motorhome what's wrong with it, providing they leave the area's where they stay in a clean and tidy state after they leave good luck to them.

On the other hand the poncing free loading scum that probably make up about 20% of the benefits spongers now that's a different matter.

M


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

We don't wildcamp except in Portugal where the locals believe it is the only wa y to go... 

Having said that, I feel guilty that we always run from campsite to campsite because it isn't really camping - is it? I, for one, think of you guys as the essential heroes of the free world who do what I ought to be doing so that we keep the freedom to travel.

The day there are no wildcampers will be the day that the greedy will take over the campsites. So I thank you for your hardiness which I seem to lack  

Patrick


----------



## 747

What's a 'Site' please? :?


----------



## drcotts

I have seen this written many times usually in the local papers at places where people do things like dare to park in front of someones house and spoil the view or spend a weekend parked up on the front somewhere at the seaside (eg Blackpool or Lytham).

I think its when theres a conglomeration of vans all seeingly parking for free and getting something for nothing. You know what people are like. see someone getting something for nothing when they aint
Harrumph i,m not having that.

Speak to these same people over a drink and they would say "i dont begrudge people anything" but its just the jealous brigade. Park on a laybye by yourself and leave no mess and no one would probally say anything.

Tek Na nootice and get on with your life. After all peoples opinions of you are nothing to do with you (is my motto) do your own thing. beat your own path and as long as you dont cause anyone pain or harm ignore them.

Phill


----------



## valphil

747 said:


> What's a 'Site' please? :?


 Val at 3.00 am after a good night out


----------



## palaceboy

I dont class anyone as "freeloading scum" . I choose to stay on campsites in Spain during the winter and have no problem with free touring, where i get a little tetchy is when these people call in to the campsite to fill up/ empty tanks/ washing/bad weather and then proceed to tell me what a mug i am and how much they are saving mainly staying weeks in places that dont interest me.
I go south for the weather /social life / Spanish local customs and countryside , it suits us but i accept that if you are a free spirit its not for you


----------



## nicholsong

747 said:


> What's a 'Site' please? :?


A 'site' is

1 A place you have to book long before you know whether you want to be there.

2 The second site is the one you have to book long before you reach the first one and when you do not know whether between the two you might find a pub, get talking to the landlord, have an excellent lunch, get p*ssed and get permission to stay the night.

3 A site is where you can only arrive/leave at designated times and certainly not in time to catch the cheapo 0400 ferry.

4 A site is where they often allow children.

5 Where said children can designate your van as 'goalposts.

6 You do no have to make a decision about where and which way to park as it is decided for you to the nearest 1/2 peg.

7. Where you can walk half-clothed to the nearest voyeur/voyeuee shower block and also use communal toilets - remember what your biology master told you to tell the doctor when you contract a STD

8. Where there are enough of the human(?) race to dissuade any wild animals to inhabit the place, thus depriving one of a reason for a MH

9 Where whether you like it or not you cannot avoid people

a) shouting at their/somebody else's children

b) children shouting back

c) men with hairy armpits in vests

d) certain nationalities in black socks and sandels

10 [back to 1 and 2 above] you could not stop at that interesting castle/cathedral/lake/vineyard because you 'Have to be [email protected]

11 The GPS co-ordinates they publish are wrong

12 Anybody in their right mind would not want to spend good diesel/beer vouchers to endure.

13 And if you did want to go there when a lot of the above is not applicable they are CLOSED

Me? I am 'loaded' and 'free' and Self-Certified Universal Meanderer, so I qualify for the title of

'Free-loading SCUM'

Thank you and good day.

Geoff

P.S Please note 'Nomad' did not use the term he just quoted it.


----------



## tugboat

Excellent post, Geoffers.

Damn, I aspire to be like you. 


Edit: It's the scum that floats to the top, we all know what happens to the other stuff!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

When they put the sites where we want to stay, and keep them how we would like them to be kept, we'd use them, til then it's wild camping for us.

As for freeloading scum :roll: guilty conscience perhaps


----------



## BrianJP

I usually wildcamp on journeys back and forth to Spain as its easier than sites when you are on the move each day.However I dont see how I can be called a freeloader as I invariably spend money in the area I stop on food and fuel ( this after all was part of the logic behind setting up the aires in France and many of them are close to wildcamping anyway).
The OP still hasnt said who called him that , maybe a CC director ? as they have lost members recently.


----------



## Solwaybuggier

BrianJP said:


> I usually wildcamp on journeys back and forth to Spain as its easier than sites when you are on the move each day.However I dont see how I can be called a freeloader as I invariably spend money in the area I stop on food and fuel ( this after all was part of the logic behind setting up the aires in France and many of them are close to wildcamping anyway).
> The OP still hasnt said who called him that , maybe a CC director ? as they have lost members recently.


I don't know who OP was referring to either, but certainly over on the Outandaboutlive.co.uk forum the charming "Rupert123" referred to the Silves clearance as follows:
_Quite right to. Why should the local people have to put up with this crowd of 'free loaders', gets us all a bad name._
And "Peter" talked of 
_These so called wild campers are nothing short mobile tramps._

I don't know if that's who the OP meant, but if so it may be more productive to post over there??

We don't wildcamp most of the time, just occasionally, but certainly in Silves it appears that most local support for the wildcampers has come from local traders, whereas the most vociferous opposition seems to have been from expat residents.


----------



## Al42

TheNomad said:


> Al42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheNomad said:
> 
> 
> 
> We like wildcamping around mainland Europe.
> 
> Apparently because of this we are now viewed as and designated as "freeloading scum" by some people.
> 
> Any other proud "freeloading scum" on this forum?
> 
> Anyone care to try calling me that to my face?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't call anyone scum but I would certainly be prepared to call you a freeloader if that is what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your definition of "freeloader" please, and your rationale for labelling thus those who choose not to stay on campsites?
Click to expand...

Bit of a pointless exercise really.

Anyone that 'camps' in unauthorised locations as opposed to parking.

I have traveled and camped extensively in Europe throughout the years and always used sites or aires.

I have never booked a site and do not stop anywhere I do not like.

Staying on a car park or piece of waste ground, sometimes along with scores of other motorhomes parked so close that you can barely open the door is neither wild nor camping.The only reason that I can see for people doing this is because it is free.

I dare say you do not do this and only stay in 'wild' scenic places off the beaten track and leave no mess but in my opinion it only takes one motorhome to park in said scenic spot to spoil that spot.


----------



## 747

The self respecting wilders will not be found amongst the large groups crammed together at tourist hotspots. We tend to park alone (notice the use of the word park, anyone who puts out chairs, tables or awnings is freeloading scum in my eyes).

I believe this originated on OAL and the names mentioned above have always been violently anti wildcamping. I have had a few 'heated discussions' with that crowd over there a few times. Colonel Blimp types just amuse me and I love winding them up. :lol:


----------



## mattfen

http://motorhomefruitcakes.freeforums.net/thread/201/wild-camping-free-loading-scum


----------



## alphadee

We frequently "wildcamp" in Portugal. We choose places that are quiet, peaceful, have good views, are close to good walking etc. we normally stay 2 or 3 nights and move on. Unfortunately, we do sometimes come across waste and rubbish left by motorhomes. When possible we pick up and bag in bin liners for later disposal. I cannot always bring myself to deal with the contents of someone else's toilet cassette though. We only do this to try and ensure that the places we enjoy do not get spoilt or are declared off limits to motorhomes. 

Our on board facilities give us about a week of freedom before we need to empty/refill, when we are quite happy to pay at a site or an aire to use the services. 

My experience (after spending many weeks in Portugal), is that the problems arise when people stay months in one spot. The inevitable questions then arise " where do they obtain water, where do they empty black and grey water, where does their rubbish go ? " Many of the manholes used by these people are actually storm water not foul drains. A lot of the foul drains are small bore, intended to service one or two properties. They were never designed to cope with waste from dozens of motorhomes. Setting up a "pitch" with tables, chairs, generators, and using water bottles to establish your own space does cause resentment. 

When people boast to us about stealing water, electricity, digging holes to empty toilet cassettes, and not paying a penny the whole time they are in Portugal, I can understand why there is a lot of resentment. The GNR seem to be a lot less tolerant this year and more active in moving on motorhomes. Is this a result of complaints or a change in policy ?

Freeloading may be a reasonable description, I do not know how or why this makes anyone "scum" . 

Parking in a car park with dozens of other motorhomes, some running generators, many with badly behaved dogs is not my idea of wild camping. However, each to his own as long as things are not spoilt for others.


----------



## Jimblob44

I have still to get out and about in my MH so I was wondering just what "wildcamping" actually entails? what are the rules for wildcamping? Can you park up anywhere, within reason and spend the night?
I am keen to get out but been slightly put off "sites" for the reasons so elequently put on this thread :lol: but equally I am wary about just parking up anywhere and getting asked to move on by the local bobby at 3 in the morning or worse getting harrassed by neds and thugs in a public carpark.
I had been planning to go to a site nearby for our first foray out in the MH, my wife is disabled and doesn't relish not being close to some sort of civilisation tho if it was entirely up to me I would be parking up at any handy layby near to beach or woodland walk.


----------



## knothobber

valphil said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a 'Site' please? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Val at 3.00 am after a good night out
Click to expand...

I didn't think a like, alone, was appropriate for your post. I hope your other half is more understanding than mine would be.
Regards,
Trevor.


----------



## Zepp

Al42 said:


> TheNomad said:
> 
> 
> 
> We like wildcamping around mainland Europe.
> 
> Apparently because of this we are now viewed as and designated as "freeloading scum" by some people.
> 
> Any other proud "freeloading scum" on this forum?
> 
> Anyone care to try calling me that to my face?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't call anyone scum but I would certainly be prepared to call you a freeloader if that is what you do.
Click to expand...

We stay on sites + aires but we also wildcamp so are you calling me a freeloader we always try to put a little cash back into the place we are staying.............. do you call me a freeloader or are you just another tugger who can only use sites

Paul


----------



## erneboy

I am fairly sure that the term freeloading scum, or something very close to it, has been used, possibly on here, to describe wild campers. A long time ago though. There used to be regular discussion on the topic and it quite often got quite nasty, Alan.


----------



## 747

Jimblob44 said:


> I have still to get out and about in my MH so I was wondering just what "wildcamping" actually entails? what are the rules for wildcamping? Can you park up anywhere, within reason and spend the night?
> I am keen to get out but been slightly put off "sites" for the reasons so elequently put on this thread :lol: but equally I am wary about just parking up anywhere and getting asked to move on by the local bobby at 3 in the morning or worse getting harrassed by neds and thugs in a public carpark.
> I had been planning to go to a site nearby for our first foray out in the MH, my wife is disabled and doesn't relish not being close to some sort of civilisation tho if it was entirely up to me I would be parking up at any handy layby near to beach or woodland walk.


You have a pm Jim.


----------



## Suenliam

I don't wild camp out of choice. I respect those who do and wish them well. I would prefer my preference to use camp sites (even God forbid CC ones  ) to be respected and not seen as sheep herded into the site pens. After all it does leave more wild space for those who wish to use them.

Sue


----------



## tubbytuba

Any other wild camp tuba players here?


----------



## Jimblob44

747 said:


> You have a pm Jim.


Thanks Jim.


----------



## Al42

Zepp said:


> Al42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheNomad said:
> 
> 
> 
> We like wildcamping around mainland Europe.
> 
> Apparently because of this we are now viewed as and designated as "freeloading scum" by some people.
> 
> Any other proud "freeloading scum" on this forum?
> 
> Anyone care to try calling me that to my face?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't call anyone scum but I would certainly be prepared to call you a freeloader if that is what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We stay on sites + aires but we also wildcamp so are you calling me a freeloader we always try to put a little cash back into the place we are staying.............. do you call me a freeloader or are you just another tugger who can only use sites
> 
> Of course' tuggers' and other responsible motorhomers that use authorised camping areas do not put anything into the communities that we visit.
> 
> Apart from keeping some locals in employment on site,shopping in local shops, eating and drinking in local bars...nothing at all really compared to you freeloaders.
> 
> I have a fifth wheeler so I suppose you could call me a 'tugger', a term I am sure you use in a derogoratory way.I also have a caravan so I must be a genuine 'tugger',.There are many places I know that I could use off site in either if I so desired but I have more respect for these places than someothers.
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...


----------



## barryd

> *tubbytuba wrote: *Any other wild camp tuba players here?


I don't know but I'm just imagining a dozen or so Tubby Tuba players all lined up on some seafront somewhere letting rip at 3am! :lol: I'd pay good money to see that.

This thread reminds me of the International incident that was sparked off on Outandaboutlive last weekend where some very naughty folks from "another forum" entered a similar discussion here. It all heats up about page 5. https://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/f...mpsite-loos-are-they-important-to-you-/34152/

I have to say it was all my fault.

Someone on either that thread or another one went on to say "Wild campers and Aire users are depriving campsite owners of income" and no they were not jokiing.

Look at it this way. If you were off shopping in the car and you had a car park on one side of the road that was £30 and one on the other that was free which would you choose?

Its not about the money with me (although its a bonus that wilding is free) its about the freedom as the photos in the link earlier show.

I fail to see how anyone driving a motorhome could be a freeloader though. The things cost a fortune to run and you have to eat, buy stuff etc etc. I go away for months on end and spend on Average about £1000 a month into which ever economy I happen to have graced with my presence. How can that be freeloading?

I do admit to putting the odd chair out though. Sorry Gnome! :roll:


----------



## nicholsong

A142 - is that where you camp/

When I was parked in my T5 minibus(with or without bed) and was enjoying my 2 hour break between jobs at 0300 was I 'freeloading'? 

Should I have gone to a campsite?

As for your phrase 'unauthorised locations' -there are few jurisdictions that have a general prohibition on parking 'except where authorised'. Most have areas which are restricted/prohibited.

Your use of the word 'unauthorised' smacks of the sort of control mechanisms exercised by dictatorial regimes frightened of their own people, or shadows.

If any of us are the the only ones in a scenic spot how are we spoiling it? Have you ever been on a hill on the Isle of Skye near an entrance to a croft, with a view of the Cuillins at sunset and in the morning and had a cheery chat with the tractor driver, and his dog? 

Those are the people who now whether we respect their environment - not only in not leaving waste, but also in admiring it and nurturing it. 

Have you ever had that relationship with the committee of the 'Clubs' or commercial site owners? - except maybe CL and CS owners, who are often farmers.

Just a further point. In our part of Europe it is almost impossible to find a campsite open from end Sept. till May. Where there is one, near my Lady's Mother's (92) outdoor thermal bath, it is all on a hill wheras the free CP is level. Do you think I should tell the old lady to sleep in a bed on a slope so that I am not a 'freeloader'?

Enough! Away with you to your campsites! 

I am off to the hills and volcanoes of La Palma and its nature - unfortunately sans MH but I doubt if there is a campsite(did not see one last year)

Adios

Geoff


----------



## 747

What gives us wildcampers a bad name is the uncouth, unwashed, unshaven YOB who sits outside of his van, tunelessly strumming an already out of tune guitar. His singing is even worse, due to his drunken state judging by the amount of empty Leffe bottles strewn around the layby/Aire/carpark. :evil:


----------



## billym

Scum is a word I have not heard for a long time.
The last time I remember hearing the word it was Dutch ' gypsies '

We were wintering on a campsite near Benidorm and we were surrounded by Dutch ' gypsies '. They were spotlessly clean, well behaved and reasonably friendly, although they did keep themselves to themselves mostly. However, they took great joy of continually referring to the hundreds of wilcampers littering the land that is now Mercadonna in Albir as " the scum.".


----------



## seanoo

Al42 said:


> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheNomad said:
> 
> 
> 
> We like wildcamping around mainland Europe.
> 
> Apparently because of this we are now viewed as and designated as "freeloading scum" by some people.
> 
> Any other proud "freeloading scum" on this forum?
> 
> Anyone care to try calling me that to my face?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't call anyone scum but I would certainly be prepared to call you a freeloader if that is what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We stay on sites + aires but we also wildcamp so are you calling me a freeloader we always try to put a little cash back into the place we are staying.............. do you call me a freeloader or are you just another tugger who can only use sites
> 
> Of course' tuggers' and other responsible motorhomers that use authorised camping areas do not put anything into the communities that we visit.
> 
> Apart from keeping some locals in employment on site,shopping in local shops, eating and drinking in local bars...nothing at all really compared to you freeloaders.
> 
> I have a fifth wheeler so I suppose you could call me a 'tugger', a term I am sure you use in a derogoratory way.I also have a caravan so I must be a genuine 'tugger',.There are many places I know that I could use off site in either if I so desired but I have more respect for these places than someothers.
> 
> Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## spykal

We never wildcamp, we use CL or CS or go on rallies and THS , we even use campsites, does that make us some sort of bad people ? This thread is making me feel like we are some sort of a let down, not real motorhomers because we don't wildcamp.

You wildcampers need to take a chill pill. If someone refers to you as freeloaders take no notice...but If the cap fits wear it.

Mike


----------



## nicholsong

As for comments about 'Keeping locals in employment' - i wonder where my situation fits in? - I pay all my considerable six-figure taxes in the UK but hardly go there. 

I also pay VAT where I spend my money.

You expect me to be a charity to campsites in other countries also?

Geoff


----------



## alexblack13

Live and let live & be nice to people.

Now go and have fun.. life is to short to worry about what others think of us / you.. 

Wildcamping? What's not to like?

AB13 ... 8)


----------



## seanoo

some people wildcamp , some don't
you only ever see posts knocking wildcamping , not knocking those that prefer to use campsites. i don't care who does what. 
theres only one way to use your motorhome and thats the way YOU choose.


----------



## erneboy

seanoo said:


> some people wildcamp , some don't
> you only ever see posts knocking wildcamping , not knocking those that prefer to use campsites. i don't care who does what.
> theres only one way to use your motorhome and thats the way YOU choose.


G'day mate. I did a bit of campsite knocking, tongue in cheek, on the OAL thread Barry linked to a few posts back. We encountered an old friend, many will remember him, when we were there. It was fun and kicked off as Barry says around page 5.

Cheers, Alan.


----------



## david-david

I love this wild camping. Not because its free but the sense of 'freedom' it gives us over sites. "No dogs" "No Children" "Park in this space" "van pointing that way".....the list of rules seems to go on and on. It sounds like a terrible 70's b&b in Blackpool.

However, I did witness something that made me really question whether to buy a motorhome...

We were staying in the family villa in Javea and my folks were travelling down in their motorhome to meet us for a few days before moving further south. They were staying on the car park in Javea (I'm sure you know it!). We didn't own a motorhome at the time. Anyway, we drove down to meet them and we're having a coffee in the van when an English van pulls up. He plonks himself sideways in the car park taking up a lot of space then proceeds to get his generator out, his table and chairs, his clothes airer and fills it with his washing. Then, and this is the killer, gets two black bags of rubbish and throws them under the van. He reason for parking how he did - I cant get satellite to work if I'm over there (meaning parked at the rear)

He WAS scum. No two ways about it. Absolutely abusing the car park with no regard for the neighbours (lots of flats overlook that car park) and parking is at premium in Javea at the best of times. My dad wasn't happy as he knew we were thinking about buying a motorhome and they wild camp for months on end all over Europe.

This sort of person leaves a lasting impression. Yoo only need to read the local paper and see the comments left by locals about the state the car is left in. I wouldn't be surprised if they start putying height barriers everywhere ( as we found in Wales last weekend). A few bad eggs really do tar us all with the same brush. 

....and yes, he drive off and leave his rubbish bags.


----------



## Techno100

Emotive but not interesting as a topic


----------



## alexblack13

Exactly.. Do as you choose and worry not what others think. 

Wilding is not a big deal for us either way. All down to circumstances on the day.. 

Why not if it does not hurt anyone? As I say. What's not to like?

Stop bitching and be good to folks. Sometimes one does not get a chance to say sorry and that does hurt, so I never put myself in that position. Why would you want to? What does it achieve?

I would rather help someone and make a friend than 'Post' something nasty and perhaps regret it forever more. :roll: 

Alex B ... 8)


----------



## barryd

> *747 Wrote: *What gives us wildcampers a bad name is the uncouth, unwashed, unshaven YOB who sits outside of his van, tunelessly strumming an already out of tune guitar. His singing is even worse, due to his drunken state judging by the amount of empty Leffe bottles strewn around the layby/Aire/carpark. :evil:


Yes! Just look at this idiot scumbag!

[fullalbumimg:4ff41358af]1250[/fullalbumimg:4ff41358af]


----------



## barryd

> *erneboy wrote: *G'day mate. I did a bit of campsite knocking, tongue in cheek, on the OAL thread Barry linked to a few posts back. We encountered an old friend, many will remember him, when we were there. It was fun and kicked off as Barry says around page 5.
> 
> Cheers, Alan.


Would that be that bloke who was into *Hobby* Motorhomes? A real *Fan* apparently.


----------



## aldra

We use campsites, aires, stellplaz and Sostas 

We also wildcamp

It just depends on where we are at the time

And nothing about our personality or behaviour changes

You will either like us or not

Regardless of where we are at the time

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong

Barry

I am sure you put the 'necessary' in the 'I am not a Freeloader box' and they put the equivalent in the 'We do not expect buskers for free box' 

The world goes round.

Geoff


----------



## tubbytuba

I have to find a really ''wild'' spot in order to blow my big trumpet  




Surely nobody takes threads like this seriously - do they? 

We stop where we want, campsites, aires, driveways of friends, Brit stops, pub car parks, wild spots. Not too concerned whether this meets with others approval or not.

Tubster.


----------



## aldra

They might tubster :lol: 

It takes all sorts to make a world

Thank goodness :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## erneboy

> *erneboy wrote: *G'day mate. I did a bit of campsite knocking, tongue in cheek, on the OAL thread Barry linked to a few posts back. We encountered an old friend, many will remember him, when we were there. It was fun and kicked off as Barry says around page 5.
> 
> Cheers, Alan.
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be that bloke who was into *Hobby* Motorhomes? A real *Fan* apparently.
Click to expand...

Oh yes Barry.


----------



## JackieP

Don't like Aires? Don't use them. 

Don't like campsites? Don't go on them. 

Don't like wild camping? Don't do it. 

Problem solved. 

FFS, isn't there enough trouble out there in the real world without making judgments on a group of people (us) who share a common interest (motorhoming) depending on where we want to spend the night?


----------



## Al42

seanoo said:


> Al42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheNomad said:
> 
> 
> 
> We like wildcamping around mainland Europe.
> 
> Apparently because of this we are now viewed as and designated as "freeloading scum" by some people.
> 
> Any other proud "freeloading scum" on this forum?
> 
> Anyone care to try calling me that to my face?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't call anyone scum but I would certainly be prepared to call you a freeloader if that is what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We stay on sites + aires but we also wildcamp so are you calling me a freeloader we always try to put a little cash back into the place we are staying.............. do you call me a freeloader or are you just another tugger who can only use sites
> 
> Of course' tuggers' and other responsible motorhomers that use authorised camping areas do not put anything into the communities that we visit.
> 
> Apart from keeping some locals in employment on site,shopping in local shops, eating and drinking in local bars...nothing at all really compared to you freeloaders.
> 
> I have a fifth wheeler so I suppose you could call me a 'tugger', a term I am sure you use in a derogoratory way.I also have a caravan so I must be a genuine 'tugger',.There are many places I know that I could use off site in either if I so desired but I have more respect for these places than someothers.
> 
> Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Very pretty view, pity there's a b****y great motorhome spoiling the view for everybody else.


----------



## erneboy

Do you think if there is anyone else there they will have walked or might there be cars parked too?

It is quite often possible to park without blocking or spoiling views, Alan.


----------



## seanoo

"Very pretty view, pity there's a b****y great motorhome spoiling the view for everybody else"



i'm starting to wonder if its motorhomes you have an issue with , not wild camping


----------



## Kaytutt

> *747 Wrote: *What gives us wildcampers a bad name is the uncouth, unwashed, unshaven YOB who sits outside of his van, tunelessly strumming an already out of tune guitar. His singing is even worse, due to his drunken state judging by the amount of empty Leffe bottles strewn around the layby/Aire/carpark. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Just look at this idiot scumbag!
> 
> [fullalbumimg:51749e5452]1250[/fullalbumimg:51749e5452]
Click to expand...

You could at least have taken your sky blue Y fronts off the line before taking the photo! 8O


----------



## Sethcook

Hello matey peeps,

The only problem I have with wildcamping is that I am stuck in bloody soggy England working all hours, van parked on the drive and no time to use the sodding thing! 

Possibly in the same boat (literally) as the ones who whinge.


If I had the opportunity I'd be looking out to sea watching the sun go down whilst blocking the view of probably no one ,hey sean.


Although there are a few cheapskates who while trying to get to wildcamping spots they take a shortcut maybe just to save a bit of juice and get stuck ha ha ha. eh Alan.


----------



## rocky1968

*M*

Fight figh. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

Go to bed Rocky - you've had far too much of the falling down juice already! :roll:


----------



## Jeannette

Rofl..... You guys have way to much time on your hands....  

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A good wild camper, leaves no mess, takes nothing but pictures, does not park in front of houses, or even in sight of them if possible, does not run generators and buys food etc locally.

Tuggers are a different in that they have a car and can wander around more easily so camp sites are ideal for them as the caravan is in a relatively safe place.

MH owners who do sites, tend to stay on the site making cash for the camp site owner.

There is nothing wrong with the attitude of any of the above types, just perhaps different to what you think is the right way, so live and let live, and stop talking crap about something you blatantly have no experience of, or buy some balls, and try it yourself, come over to the dark side I dare you.


----------



## Mike48

Just to be controversial here is my take on wildcamping. 

I had been a wildcamper for 15 years but gave it up about 5 years ago when people started taking advantage. I witnessed people emptying toilets in sand dunes, pulling up drain covers to empty waste, emptying waste water down street drains, digging holes in sand on beaches to empty waste, emptying waste water all over the road etc etc. Sound familiar? Responsible wildcamping is now a thing of the past due to the number and range of nationalities involved. As individuals we might do the right thing but not everyone does.

On the plus side, wildcamping is admitedly great; you can stay in nicer places and it is free. There is great exchanges of information in the wildcamping community so you quickly learn where to get water, where to empty waste and where best to wildcamp. If one person digs a hole to empty their toilet many others will use the same hole for their own waste. You can see the toilet fluid seeping from the sand.

Coming from an environmental background I could not stomach the abuse of the environment any longer so have given up . Now I use either sites or Aires. 

I wouldn't say wildcampers are necessarily freeloaders but as a generalisation they do abuse the environment they claim to adore.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mike48 said:


> I wouldn't say wildcampers are necessarily freeloaders but as a generalisation they do abuse the environment they claim to adore.


I have to take exception to that statement, you can only comment on what you have seen, I have been wild camping since 2006 and have seen none of what you describe, and all you have done is perpetuate a myth which others will pounce on, not that they need any more ammo.


----------



## erneboy

We wild camp a fair bit. We are back in the same region of Spain we have spent the last four or five winters in. I believe we contribute considerably to the local economy, it pleases me to do so as I very much like this country and have many friends here.

Major purchases here in the recent past. A car, a new trailer for the car. We eat out locally usually twice a week. We spend several hundred Euros a week in local shops of all sorts buying food, clothes, petrol, gas, domestic goods, car insurance etc. In fact everything we spend on at home except local rates, but then again we make no call on local services at at all.

If anyone thinks that's a form of freeloading well that's up to them, I couldn't care less what they think.

When we wildcamp I leave the place at least as clean as we found it. I often tidy up after locals a lot of whom seem to have rather a bad attitude when it comes to litter, I do the same in the UK and Ireland. I am confident that our presence wherever we are is a positive one, Alan.


----------



## barryd

> *Mike48 worte: *Just to be controversial here is my take on wildcamping.
> 
> I had been a wildcamper for 15 years but gave it up about 5 years ago when people started taking advantage. I witnessed people emptying toilets in sand dunes, pulling up drain covers to empty waste, emptying waste water down street drains, digging holes in sand on beaches to empty waste, emptying waste water all over the road etc etc. Sound familiar? Responsible wildcamping is now a thing of the past due to the number and range of nationalities involved. As individuals we might do the right thing but not everyone does.
> 
> On the plus side, wildcamping is admitedly great; you can stay in nicer places and it is free. There is great exchanges of information in the wildcamping community so you quickly learn where to get water, where to empty waste and where best to wildcamp. If one person digs a hole to empty their toilet many others will use the same hole for their own waste. You can see the toilet fluid seeping from the sand.
> 
> Coming from an environmental background I could not stomach the abuse of the environment any longer so have given up . Now I use either sites or Aires.
> 
> I wouldn't say wildcampers are necessarily freeloaders but as a generalisation they do abuse the environment they claim to adore.


A well informed post Mike and I agree with most of it. Your going to get people abusing everything in life. There are even reports of appauling behaviour on campsites. Lots of them!

Just one thing I would like to clear up / discuss.

What is so bad about emptying grey water down drains? I tend to if possible empty it in a quiet hedgerow by the side of a road if possible but have emptied it down a drain. I am pretty sure most of the grey drains I have seen on Aires etc end up down the same systems.

Ok so if its a storm drain it may well end up in a river / sea. Whats the problem with that? Its just grey water and if Mrs D has showered in it its probably just going to make the river smell nicer. I wash in the river so that kind of equals it out. 

Being serious though. The amount of dirt, fuel and crap on the roads is all washed down the same drains. This has to be worse than some water we have washed in surely and what about the hundreds of gallons of muck and chemicals from people washing their cars on the street? Again its got to be much worse.

I agree about the toilet emptying. Find a proper place for it!


----------



## Al42

Kev_n_Liz said:


> A good wild camper, leaves no mess, takes nothing but pictures, does not park in front of houses, or even in sight of them if possible, does not run generators and buys food etc locally.
> 
> Tuggers are a different in that they have a car and can wander around more easily so camp sites are ideal for them as the caravan is in a relatively safe place.
> 
> MH owners who do sites, tend to stay on the site making cash for the camp site owner.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the attitude of any of the above types, just perhaps different to what you think is the right way, so live and let live, and stop talking crap about something you blatantly have no experience of, or buy some balls, and try it yourself, come over to the dark side I dare you.


stop talking crap about something you blatantly have no experience of, or buy some balls 

50+ years of wildcamping(tents), camping,motorhoming, caravanning so not much experience then but what's a good argument without a few generalisations 

Balls were still there last time I checked 

Touchy lot on here.......guilty conscience???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Al42 said:


> Touchy lot on here.......guilty conscience???


When people,try to tell me how I should live then yes, very touchy, and I'd like to get feely with them too, what has it to do with anyone where I stay, if I am doing no harm, most wild campers are very responsible, there will always be dolts who just make a mess, but sites have wardens to clean up after you, we seem to manage to do it for ourselves.

Why would I be guilty, and of what pray tell? as where we go we're on our own so who could point a finger anyway.


----------



## Al42

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Al42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Touchy lot on here.......guilty conscience???
> 
> 
> 
> When people,try to tell me how I should live then yes, very touchy, and I'd like to get feely with them too, what has it to do with anyone where I stay, if I am doing no harm, most wild campers are very responsible, there will always be dolts who just make a mess, but sites have wardens to clean up after you, we seem to manage to do it for ourselves.
> 
> Why would I be guilty, and of what pray tell? as where we go we're on our own so who could point a finger anyway.
Click to expand...

"When people,try to tell me how I should live....."

I am not trying to tell you how you should live your life, but everyone is told how to live their lives to some extent by the law or social pressures otherwise it would be complete anarchy.

Your perception of doing no harm differs from mine.

If you look back to my first post on this thread it was in response to a veiled threat, much like yours, and I also said that any discussion on this point would be pointless.

You have your opinions and I have mine.

"where we go we're on our own so who could point a finger anyway."

So if you turned up at your idyllic location and found another motorhome already there would you go somewhere else because the location has been spoiled for your desire to be 'wild'


----------



## erneboy

> Hello matey peeps,
> 
> The only problem I have with wildcamping is that I am stuck in bloody soggy England working all hours, van parked on the drive and no time to use the sodding thing!
> 
> Possibly in the same boat (literally) as the ones who whinge.
> 
> If I had the opportunity I'd be looking out to sea watching the sun go down whilst blocking the view of probably no one ,hey sean.
> 
> Although there are a few cheapskates who while trying to get to wildcamping spots they take a shortcut maybe just to save a bit of juice and get stuck ha ha ha. eh Alan.


Hello Seth. Good to see you on here.

Most of you won't know that I got stuck trying to get into a wild camping spot (the wrong way) a few years back and Seth and his family spent half a day rescuing me. Thanks Seth.


----------



## alexblack13

Well... We have a family house in Alentajo Beja Portugal. just down the road from odemira.

The local beaches are somewhat remote and astoundingly beautiful. when we first visited (some years ago now) we were doing some geocaching and I spotted lots of white papery stuff all over the side of a small road running up the side of a steep hill away from the beach camping area. there were a few MH around. mainly hippy chick stuff and a couple of newer vans too. I never connected the paper and the mh's until one day it just clicked. it was toilet paper!!!! and it was EVERYWHERE... It was some mess I can tell you and not at all pleasant to walk among. 

I did take a bit of a dim view of this. Dumping waste and esp toilet waste looked to me like they were blasting both of their feet right off.

last time we were down at the same beach it had been cleaned up ready for some other clowns to mess up again but there were far less vans there then..

Play the game! You would think they would have the sense to at least bag the paper!! It was so obvious.

We always bag all paper anyway for environmental reasons and to see it scattered it all over this wonderful place was just disgusting. Had I been a Local resident I would have been doing something about this. Motorhomer or not..

As above said.. We take only pic's and memories & leave only footprints. 

We have lots of space to park up a few MH's on the property and were thinking about it. Not sure if we could trust some of the folks we have seen around there now though....


----------



## Mike48

barryd said:


> *Mike48 worte: *Just to be controversial here is my take on wildcamping.
> 
> I had been a wildcamper for 15 years but gave it up about 5 years ago when people started taking advantage. I witnessed people emptying toilets in sand dunes, pulling up drain covers to empty waste, emptying waste water down street drains, digging holes in sand on beaches to empty waste, emptying waste water all over the road etc etc. Sound familiar? Responsible wildcamping is now a thing of the past due to the number and range of nationalities involved. As individuals we might do the right thing but not everyone does.
> 
> On the plus side, wildcamping is admitedly great; you can stay in nicer places and it is free. There is great exchanges of information in the wildcamping community so you quickly learn where to get water, where to empty waste and where best to wildcamp. If one person digs a hole to empty their toilet many others will use the same hole for their own waste. You can see the toilet fluid seeping from the sand.
> 
> Coming from an environmental background I could not stomach the abuse of the environment any longer so have given up . Now I use either sites or Aires.
> 
> I wouldn't say wildcampers are necessarily freeloaders but as a generalisation they do abuse the environment they claim to adore.
> 
> 
> 
> A well informed post Mike and I agree with most of it. Your going to get people abusing everything in life. There are even reports of appauling behaviour on campsites. Lots of them!
> 
> Just one thing I would like to clear up / discuss.
> 
> What is so bad about emptying grey water down drains? I tend to if possible empty it in a quiet hedgerow by the side of a road if possible but have emptied it down a drain. I am pretty sure most of the grey drains I have seen on Aires etc end up down the same systems.
> 
> Ok so if its a storm drain it may well end up in a river / sea. Whats the problem with that? Its just grey water and if Mrs D has showered in it its probably just going to make the river smell nicer. I wash in the river so that kind of equals it out.
> 
> Being serious though. The amount of dirt, fuel and crap on the roads is all washed down the same drains. This has to be worse than some water we have washed in surely and what about the hundreds of gallons of muck and chemicals from people washing their cars on the street? Again its got to be much worse.
> 
> I agree about the toilet emptying. Find a proper place for it!
Click to expand...

Fair enough.....I take your point about the drains for waste water. But I have seen toilet paper istraddled across the slats in some road drains in residential areas which I find unacceptable as do you..

As for the Kev n Liz post above he clearly has not been to some of the places in Spain that I have. Digging holes on beaches for toilet waste is widespread as is pouring waste into streams. I'm not perpetuating an image; I have seen it over many years.

And of course I was referring to wildcampers in general and not individuals. In fairness the Brits are better than most but if I was a local and saw some of the things wildcampers got up to they would be all branded with the same bad brush.


----------



## barryd

Its good to hear that the Brits are perhaps more considerate wild campers. 

If this is true I wonder if its because we tread such a thin line over here we consider it more of a privelage to wild camp and therefore dont abuse it whereas perhaps in some countries where it is more widespread and accepted they tend to care less. I dunno.

This also made me think that perhaps I am wildcamping responsibly as I suddenly realised I cannot make any real observations about fellow wild campers as I rairly spend time wilding around other vans.

The exception being France, especially the alps where there are hundreds of fantastic spots but you seldom get them to yourselves. You can pretty much guarentee mid summer you will park up somewhere on some idilic spot and someone will come and park next to you. 

I have never once though seen any bad behaviour.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Al42 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Touchy lot on here.......guilty conscience???
> 
> 
> 
> When people,try to tell me how I should live then yes, very touchy, and I'd like to get feely with them too, what has it to do with anyone where I stay, if I am doing no harm, most wild campers are very responsible, there will always be dolts who just make a mess, but sites have wardens to clean up after you, we seem to manage to do it for ourselves.
> 
> Why would I be guilty, and of what pray tell? as where we go we're on our own so who could point a finger anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "When people,try to tell me how I should live....."
> 
> I am not trying to tell you how you should live your life, but everyone is told how to live their lives to some extent by the law or social pressures otherwise it would be complete anarchy.
> 
> Your perception of doing no harm differs from mine.
> 
> If you look back to my first post on this thread it was in response to a veiled threat, much like yours, and I also said that any discussion on this point would be pointless.
> 
> You have your opinions and I have mine.
> 
> "where we go we're on our own so who could point a finger anyway."
> 
> So if you turned up at your idyllic location and found another motorhome already there would you go somewhere else because the location has been spoiled for your desire to be 'wild'
Click to expand...

Two points, you don't make any laws.

And if we did turn up to one of our normal wild camp places and someone was there already, most definitely I would move on, as I would assume that they too would prefer to be alone, our only exception to this would be if it was getting a bit late/dark (as we use the van year round, I might pull in and knock on their door, and move on if it bothered them, but that's unlikely as we tend to be camped up by around 2ish most days.

We also never spend more than one night in sight of a house, but have a few places we can stay longer.


----------



## aldra

I too have seen campers emptying their cassette into the sea, one even pointed it out to us to empty ours

Now I think that is disgusting , contaminating and dangerous

I'd think twice before swimming where vans are parked close to the seA

In general I see no problem responsibly wild camping , we have stayed in some lovely remote spots and caused no one any issues

If another van joins us well that's how it goes and we have found them to be considerate wild campers anyway

Aldra


----------



## Mike48

aldra said:


> I too have seen campers emptying their cassette into the sea, one even pointed it out to us to empty ours
> 
> Now I think that is disgusting , contaminating and dangerous
> 
> I'd think twice before swimming where vans are parked close to the seA
> 
> In general I see no problem responsibly wild camping , we have stayed in some lovely remote spots and caused no one any issues
> 
> If another van joins us well that's how it goes and we have found them to be considerate wild campers anyway
> 
> Aldra


I think you've hot the nail on the head. Responsible wildcamping - one van or two in one location - is fine. The kind I was talking about is when large groups of people end up at a single location and the numbers mushroom to an unacceptable extent. Places like Cambrills, Denia, Blanes etc used to be havens for irresponsible wildcamping but now the authorities seem to have clamped down because the numbers grew to such a level that communities were overwhelmed by their sheer number.


----------



## tugboat

I don't know if this has been discussed before, but does anybody keep a spare toilet cassette on board to extend their wild-camping freedom?


----------



## 747

tugboat said:


> I don't know if this has been discussed before, but does anybody keep a spare toilet cassette on board to extend their wild-camping freedom?


Yes, some do.

We prefer to take tablets to make us constipated. The tablets are lighter and take up less room.


----------



## tugboat

I was thinking of normal people when I was the question.:roll: Presumably gnomes take twice as long to fill a standard cassette anyway, unless your arris is out of proportion to the rest of you! Other parts of you have already been discussed on Fruitcakes, as you well know! :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has been discussed before, but does anybody keep a spare toilet cassette on board to extend their wild-camping freedom?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, some do.
> 
> We prefer to take tablets to make us constipated. The tablets are lighter and take up less room.
Click to expand...

That's OK up to a point, but have you ever tried to empty it after you just had to go, why is the emptying port so awkwardly shaped, the diameter is fine, just, but so twisted.


----------



## barryd

I think many on the wildies forums take a second casette Tugs. Seeing the size of some of those casettes on some foreign vans I would say they need half a dozen. 

My biggest concern would be if you flung round a sharp hairpin and the thing rolled over in the garage and the top came off or something. I would just have to abandon the van there and get a new one.

I cant say its been an issue for us ever really. We can make the loo last as long as the water. 3 to 4 days and maybe 5 if we are dirty beggers. 8O 

It seldom we would wild camp that long on one place without moving the van. If I were long terming in winter in Spain or somewhere and wasnt wanting to tour I would find a nice little motorhome Aire / site like a CL type place. I cannot imagine wilding in one place for a month with hundreds of vans being what I call enjoyable.


----------



## TheNomad

Kev_n_Liz said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has been discussed before, but does anybody keep a spare toilet cassette on board to extend their wild-camping freedom?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, some do.
> 
> We prefer to take tablets to make us constipated. The tablets are lighter and take up less room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's OK up to a point, but have you ever tried to empty it after you just had to go, why is the emptying port so awkwardly shaped, the diameter is fine, just, but so twisted.
Click to expand...

Fit a small catflap into the side of the cassette instead.......available from all good DIY stores. :wink:


----------



## tugboat

Just go snip snip with a pair of kitchen scissors prior to arrival in the cassette. Simples! Mind you, the gnome might need electric garden shears. 8O


----------



## alexblack13

Yuck! What a subject! The mind boggles...

Put me right off my tea...

;-) AB13


----------



## aldra

It's really quite simple

Men wee up the nearest bush

Women in a dedicated bowl thrown under a bush

That extends the life of the cassette

And if necessary, pay attention to the terrain no near waterways etc


Carefully remove the top turf,
Dig a hole, empty the cassette fill in and return the top turf

Boy Scout way 8O 

Aldra


----------



## tugboat

aldra said:


> Carefully remove the top turf,
> Dig a hole, empty the cassette fill in and return the top turf
> 
> Boy Scout way 8O
> 
> Aldra


Excellent advice, Sandra, I just need to find a golf course now! :lol:

In fact many golf courses have special facilities for emptying cassettes. The holes have already been dug and are conveniently marked with little flags on sticks. Isn't that decent of them?


----------



## 747

Yes Tuggles, it is very decent of them.

They do seem to get upset if your motorhome wheels damage that lovely short grass, so try to avoid wheelspins.


----------



## aldra

Get lost the lot of you

I waste my time trying to educate you

Heathcliff I'm a bit surprised at you

Tuggy, well!!!

Aldra


----------



## tugboat

747 said:


> Yes Tuggles, it is very decent of them.
> 
> They do seem to get upset if your motorhome wheels damage that lovely short grass, so try to avoid wheelspins.


They also surround the facilities with little sunken beaches which are ideal for barbecues and the sand stops yer tinnies falling over.


----------



## barryd

I was sad to see the demise of the lovely Golf course near where I was brought up the other day. It backs onto our Gym and is being sold off for housing. 

I practically grew up in the bunker on the 10th. It was our gangs meeting place. We drank in it, smoked in it, sh*gged in it, puked in it and generally put the world to rights.

I dont think we ever emptied a thetford in it though although I wouldnt be surprised if someone dumped in it. 

Sorry I digress. What was the topic again?


----------



## 747

You know what Barry? I might just alienate some MHF members with my next statement.

In the workplace you come across some people who are complete sh*ts and utter ba****ds. Every one of them that I came across played Golf and harped on about it.

So .... if a corpse is found in Gateshead and it is wearing Plus Fours, it was me. :lol:


----------



## barryd

Yeah I know what you mean. I dont think they were very happy about what we got up to in their bunker although to be fair most of the parents probably were members. :roll:


----------



## TheNomad

Bunk-her was the spelling I think you meant.


----------



## tugboat

Plus fours, now there's a fashion statement! :lol:


----------



## tugboat

Plus fours, now there's a fashion statement! :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba

2 fashion statements in fact


----------



## alexblack13

Golf.. A good walk ruined..

Tried it once. Bought some clubs. went the walks. sold the clubs again.

Maybe just me but golf and engineers dont mix I dont think.

AB13


----------



## spinny555

*Figueria da foz free camping*

We. Usually stop in Figueria day Foz for a couple days but on arriving this year find its closed is now a pay car park you can only stay from 6pm to 8am free where have all the vans gone used to be about 50 vans at any one time does anyone know where all the vans went and if there is a nearby Aires where we can stay for couple nights don't want to use camp site


----------



## peejay

Hi Spinny,

Theres a good free area just to the south at Costa de Lavos...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=12329

Pete


----------



## spinny555

Thank you Peejay looks brilliant definitely go there


----------



## Steveboy

Scum, hmmmm! now thats the stuff that floats on the top & gets all the sunshine is'nt it? The real sh**e sinks, out of sight.
From a fulltime wildcamper who at present is NNW of Seville, by a Barrage, 27°, freshwater swimming, OH! & I've not seen another motorhome for 3 days now. Thats how I like it


----------



## barryd

Steveboy said:


> Scum, hmmmm! now thats the stuff that floats on the top & gets all the sunshine is'nt it? The real sh**e sinks, out of sight.
> From a fulltime wildcamper who at present is NNW of Seville, by a Barrage, 27°, freshwater swimming, OH! & I've not seen another motorhome for 3 days now. Thats how I like it


Good post! Another one too cool for school

Sign up here. your in! http://motorhomefruitcakes.freeforums.net/


----------



## billym

I wouldn't bother going joining Fruitcakes. They seem like a load of sad old people reliving their puberty.
Here is a link to their "sister " site
Http://www.virtualteen.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=ef0f6e7e5c98b7f55c1b1a3184542824&f=129


----------



## Remus

I hate golf clubs. When there was a hosepipe ban I struggled to keep my allotment going by lugging umpteen cans of water every day. Meanwhile the golf club next door was allowed to carry on watering the greens with sprinklers. Knocking silly little balls into holes in the ground was considered more important than growing food. To any golfer reading this - may all your camels sicken and die.


----------



## tugboat

billym said:


> I wouldn't bother going joining Fruitcakes. They seem like a load of sad old people reliving their puberty.
> Here is a link to their "sister " site
> Http://www.virtualteen.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=ef0f6e7e5c98b7f55c1b1a3184542824&f=129


Presumably you're a golfer. And how did you know about that forum, I'd never heard of it.

btw we're just having some fun and silliness (sad we're not), so go and treat yourself to some new plusfours. :lol:


----------



## 747

billym said:


> I wouldn't bother going joining Fruitcakes. They seem like a load of sad old people reliving their puberty.
> Here is a link to their "sister " site
> Http://www.virtualteen.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=ef0f6e7e5c98b7f55c1b1a3184542824&f=129


You must be a golfer. 

You also seem to have a big handicap. 8O

Did I mention that I have another prejudice? It is against those members who fill in no details on forums. ie, place, age, sex, van details. So that is a double whammy for you. :lol: It must be nice to be so important that one must hide ones details from the common folk. Of course you could be just paranoid instead. :?


----------



## barryd

> *billym wrote: * I wouldn't bother going joining Fruitcakes. They seem like a load of sad old people reliving their puberty.
> Here is a link to their "sister " site
> Http://www.virtualteen.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=ef0f6e7e5c98b7f55c1b1a3184542824&f=129


Whats sad about reliving your puberty? I think I might still be going through mine so you might show some sensitivity.

Thanks for bringing the Virtual Teen site to our attention where the main thread at the moment seems to be about 14 year old boys comparing the size of their penis's.

A strange place to be browsing on a Sunday morning. 8O


----------



## alexblack13

Worrying! 

 

ab13


----------



## erneboy

> I wouldn't bother going joining Fruitcakes. They seem like a load of sad old people reliving their puberty.
> Here is a link to their "sister " site
> Http://www.virtualteen.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=ef0f6e7e5c98b7f55c1b1a3184542824&f=129


What an odd thing to post. Are you mentally ill perhaps BillyFM?


----------



## 747

barryd said:


> *billym wrote: * I wouldn't bother going joining Fruitcakes. They seem like a load of sad old people reliving their puberty.
> Here is a link to their "sister " site
> Http://www.virtualteen.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=ef0f6e7e5c98b7f55c1b1a3184542824&f=129
> 
> 
> 
> Whats sad about reliving your puberty? I think I might still be going through mine so you might show some sensitivity.
> 
> Thanks for bringing the Virtual Teen site to our attention where the main thread at the moment seems to be about 14 year old boys comparing the size of their penis's.
> 
> A strange place to be browsing on a Sunday morning. 8O
Click to expand...

Looking at websites for young boys is not normal. It is part of the conditions of my ASBO. 

Is Billy a Golfophile?


----------



## Zebedee

> Barryd said:- . . . the main thread at the moment seems to be about 14 year old boys comparing the size of their penis's.
> A strange place to be browsing on a Sunday morning. 8O


Not if you are a 14 year old boy with a weeny willie Barry - and how do we know he isn't?? 8O 8O

That's the thing about the internet - you often have no idea at all who is posting.

Dave :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> *billym wrote: * I wouldn't bother going joining Fruitcakes. They seem like a load of sad old people reliving their puberty.
> Here is a link to their "sister " site
> Http://www.virtualteen.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=ef0f6e7e5c98b7f55c1b1a3184542824&f=129
> 
> 
> 
> Whats sad about reliving your puberty? I think I might still be going through mine so you might show some sensitivity.
> 
> Thanks for bringing the Virtual Teen site to our attention where the main thread at the moment seems to be about 14 year old boys comparing the size of their penis's.
> 
> A strange place to be browsing on a Sunday morning. 8O
Click to expand...

Don't panic, most are bigger than yours anyway, so stay away from the big lads, you're just speshul.


----------



## TheNomad

billym said:


> I wouldn't bother going joining Fruitcakes. They seem like a load of sad old people reliving their puberty.
> Here is a link to their "sister " site
> Http://www.virtualteen.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=ef0f6e7e5c98b7f55c1b1a3184542824&f=129


Intriguing that such a pre-pubescent website is well-known to you. 
Are you sure that is the sort of online "special interest" of yours that you should be sharing with us here?


----------



## spinny555

Yes it is worrying not the sort of garbage I want to read is there something you are not telling us maybe you are into that sort of thing most of us aren't you men seem to have to much time on your hands get a hobby :roll:


----------



## tubbytuba

[''spinny555'']Yes it is worrying, not the sort of garbage I want to read, is there something you are not telling us? Maybe you are into that sort of thing, most of us aren't. You men seem to have too much time on your hands, get a hobby. :roll:


> Sorry, just had to amend your post to understand it. :wink:
> 
> PS Don't take offence, it's my new hobby


----------



## spinny555

IN PLAIN ENGLISH KEEP IT TO YOURSELF GO ON WHAT WEBSITES THAT PLEASE YOU BUT DON'T BRING WHAT YOU FIND ONTO THIS ONE I FOR ONE DON'T WANT TO READ ABOUT IT UNDERSTANDABLE DON'T YOU THINK


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Now't wrong wi a bit o punctuation


----------



## GEMMY

I've also found Billys post a little worrying :wink: how do you find forums like that 'accidentally' :roll: 

A member of the clergy or judiciary perhaps

tony


----------



## spykal

Is this a Fruitcakes lynch mob?

or can anyone join in?


----------



## tubbytuba

spinny555 said:


> IN PLAIN ENGLISH KEEP IT TO YOURSELF GO ON WHAT WEBSITES THAT PLEASE YOU BUT DON'T BRING WHAT YOU FIND ONTO THIS ONE I FOR ONE DON'T WANT TO READ ABOUT IT UNDERSTANDABLE DON'T YOU THINK


            

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Who ever he is

Billy's link was in bad taste, there is joking, teasing and then there is plain bad taste

Nothing I've read on fruitcakes or been given a link for has made me feel that way

Well some may have been in bad taste :lol: but I would not expect a link to such a site

Don't get me wrong, it may be fine for 14 yr olds talking to 14 yr olds, I have a few g kids around that age so I'm not that out of touch

But I'm guessing Sexybint is well above the age of consent, either way

Although I accept I'm biased towards the members of fruitcake

And towards the members of MHF



Ok, so Im biased fill stop :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee

What I find even more worrying is that all you lot have been browsing the site that Billy linked to!! 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not me, it looked like it might be a scam site.


----------



## aldra

Nor me either

Just linked to it expecting it to be what normal links on here would have been

It wasn't one of our prof sites

Or anyone else's to my knowledge

Joking apart, we have a very safe site here with great people

Disputes happen and are worked through



ALdra


----------



## Zebedee

That's what I thought too Kev.

It was the capital "H" in Http that worried me. Never recall seeing that before so I was a bit wary.


----------



## aldra

Capital H 8O 8O 

I need protecting

I hope you lot are remaining vigilant 

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee

Probably nothing Sandra - but it just looked rather unusual.

Can't say I have the slightest interest in teens anyway, virtual or real . . . though given the option I'd go for the virtual ones any time. Far less trouble!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm not that keen Zeb

Having raised 6 

Plus another 3 ,and 7 more coming up

The dog is useless, he declines to eat family members :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd

I feel somehow responsible for being a trouble stiring clown. Not everyone gets online humour so I am going to suggest that tonight everyone spreads a little
[fullalbumimg:d33777dd2d]1258[/fullalbumimg:d33777dd2d]

Might be a bit boring though.


----------



## GEMMY

YAWN................................snooze :lol: 

tony


----------



## aldra

What are you drinking Barry my love

At least I hold my wine

Well most of the time

Better than you held your Leffe

Stuff the spelling

Although to be fair I've had more practise

And yes you are to blame you trouble stirring clown

Don't give me all those peace man

Man up :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Sethcook

Hi erneboy I have been lurking on here for a while now in various guises intending to wind seanoo up but I always end up using posts helping people with the scant knowledge I have, but isn't that what campers do whether wildcampers or campsite dwellers?

Anyway good to hear that you are still touring around and maybe just maybe we will have that beer one day.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up.

This why we wild camp.









On an island off Greece, just 3 vans turned up over the 3 weeks we were there...

And folk want to sit on a camp site with loads of sweaty folk. We had Dolphins swiming by and the sea was as warm as any heated swimming pool...

ray.


----------



## barryd

> *Aldra Wrote: *What are you drinking Barry my love
> 
> At least I hold my wine
> 
> Well most of the time
> 
> Better than you held your Leffe
> 
> Stuff the spelling
> 
> Although to be fair I've had more practise
> 
> And yes you are to blame you trouble stirring clown
> 
> Don't give me all those peace man
> 
> Man up :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Ok! Ill rally the troops then.

[fullalbumimg:345edb664c]1266[/fullalbumimg:345edb664c]

There is going to be trouble now anyway now that Rays here and has just announced to the world that people on campsites are Sweaty. 

Come on then!


----------



## tugboat

Someone ought to tell that Ray fellow that his red navigation light is on the wrong side.

Oi, Ray, yer red navigation light is on the wrong side.


----------



## barryd

Hey Ray I can get closer to the sea than that.

[fullalbumimg:ceaea77b9b]1113[/fullalbumimg:ceaea77b9b]

I had a photo somewhere of us parked on the beach in Normandy but it must be on the other Puter. I think I posted on here back in 2011 as I was worried about the high tide and we woke up with sea weed around the wheels. Bet you dont get that on a campsite eh?


----------



## aldra

All of your red navigation lights are on the wrong side

I waste my time, trying to keep you lot in check :lol:  

Although if I needed to keep anyone in check 

It would be you lot

  

What would I do without you all

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt

> Hey Ray I can get closer to the sea than that.
> 
> [fullalbumimg:a7e191a1a9]1113[/fullalbumimg:a7e191a1a9]
> 
> I had a photo somewhere of us parked on the beach in Normandy but it must be on the other Puter. I think I posted on here back in 2011 as I was worried about the high tide and we woke up with sea weed around the wheels. Bet you dont get that on a campsite eh?


You do in Wales and you get to eat it too yum yum


----------



## alexblack13

Very worrying!  

AB13


----------



## barryd

I think we should be praised for creating these trolling threads and causing trouble. Nothing else is happening on FACTS so Virtual Submarine should be chuffed that we are creating web traffic for them.


----------



## 1302

I haven't read every post but got the gist I think. The term freeloading scum is obviously a bit harsh and all encompassing but I think I have experienced conversations with people who fit the nametag. I recall a guy who stole water from a sports club loo via a hose hehad hung outof the window so he could help himself at his leisure. He could bjy it from a metered supply hereand there but chose to nick it instead and cart it about in a trailer. Another charmer used to bring all the wildcampers cassettes in nks car to empty them free at the ajre that we were paying for. They camled free on the beach car park depriving the , lcals of any parkkng spaces whenthey wanted the beach. We encountered dozens of scrounging on our travels, as we did decent folk who, like us enjoyed a night on a remote beach - but we didnt sh*t in the woods or buggar off without even buyinga loaf of bread


----------



## billym

Hi Fruitcakes.

That certainly got the thread moving along nicely. Isn't that your game?


By the way 747 we used to know a lot of people on here, mostly they have moved on but we keep in touch. My daughter did have a great website detailing all our travels .it was linked on here and got a lot of hits. That was until one of MHFs (still) regulars posted this in 2011 when my daughter was 13

Quote.........

Cos if really bored/hacked off one night I put a link to your daughters website on - say - a rough old bikers forum and they started trolling her around facebook and twitter etc the comsequensences would be terrible 

Now do one .....end quote

For those genuinely offended by the link I apologise...but you really didn't need to read it!


----------



## GEMMY

Well, wasn't me, my English, even when drunk, is better than that. :wink: 

tony


----------



## wp1234

TheNomad said:


> We like wildcamping around mainland Europe.
> 
> Apparently because of this we are now viewed as and designated as "freeloading scum" by some people.
> 
> Any other proud "freeloading scum" on this forum?
> 
> Anyone care to try calling me that to my face?


I see from other forum entries your an argumentative sort of person , good luck with that .....


----------



## erneboy

To BillyM.

If you think you annoyed any Fruitcakes you are mistaken.

By posting the link that you posted you certainly brought yourself into question. What you describe as having happened to your daughter is repulsive but I fail to see any way in which it excuses what you did here. This Motorhome Facts, if you have an issue with Fruitcakes I suggest you take it up there, Alan.


----------



## billym

I did not mention annoy.
That is the second time in a couple of months you have posted a comment related to me that I did not say or imply.

I always thought better of you Erneboy


----------



## erneboy

Oh, so sorry. Not to annoy you claim? Well then perhaps you won't mind explaining what the purpose of suggesting that Fruitcakes has some affiliation to the sick web site you linked to? 

Though your purpose doesn't really matter as much as the result which was to damage your own reputation by posting what you cannot have failed to notice some people consider to be a very dodgy web site indeed, Alan.


----------



## billym

Erneboy.

Thanks for your reply.

My post was an attempt to make Fruitcakes realise that their silly trolling campaign on here and other forums could prove counterproductive. Unfortunately it seems to be continuing on other threads and I for one feel that this will be the death of MHF which is by far the most informative motorhome forum in the UK.


----------



## erneboy

billym said:


> Erneboy.
> 
> .......................... MHF which is by far the most informative motorhome forum in the UK.


On that most Fruitcakes would agree with you. There is certainly no intention to harm MHF, or even to compete with it.

We will just have to agree to differ about the rest of what you said above, Alan.


----------



## 747

billym said:


> Hi Fruitcakes.
> 
> That certainly got the thread moving along nicely. Isn't that your game?
> 
> By the way 747 we used to know a lot of people on here, mostly they have moved on but we keep in touch. My daughter did have a great website detailing all our travels .it was linked on here and got a lot of hits. That was until one of MHFs (still) regulars posted this in 2011 when my daughter was 13
> 
> Quote.........
> 
> Cos if really bored/hacked off one night I put a link to your daughters website on - say - a rough old bikers forum and they started trolling her around facebook and twitter etc the comsequensences would be terrible
> 
> Now do one .....end quote
> 
> For those genuinely offended by the link I apologise...but you really didn't need to read it!


Why have you directed that story about your Daughter at me?

Members will now have the opinion that I made that crass comment about your daughter. If you don't publicly retract my forum name from that statement then I will have to take it further ... as in Legal action.

To all members of MHF ...... I have no idea what this member is talking about and I am totally innocent of the accusation. Should the matter go any further, I will keep you informed.

If you read this Geoff (Nicholsong), I would appreciate your opinion as to where I stand in law.


----------



## billym

No 747 it was in reply to this bit of one of your posts relating to me

quote.......747.

Did I mention that I have another prejudice? It is against those members who fill in no details on forums. ie, place, age, sex, van details. So that is a double whammy for you.  It must be nice to be so important that one must hide ones details from the common folk. Of course you could be just paranoid instead. ....


I hope this answers your query and for the record it was not you who wrote the posting to which I referred.

Paranoid?


----------



## aldra

Billy'm

The posting re your daughter you refer to is out of context

I cannot imagine such a posting on MHF not drawing condemnation from most members swiftly and vocally and not being dealt with on an official level

As for your link, no we didn't need to read it, but you didn't need to post it did you???

I am used to being able to open any link given on MHF without concern 

It would seem something troubles you beyond the existence of fruitcakes

Now that, we all realise , is a is a send up of members by members and I wouldn't be asking for help on a MH issue on there 8O (although those Decals are quite appealing and I am tempted by the anti gassing equipment)

Yet those very members would be swift to assist and support throughMHF in a moment

Having been a member on here for many years I can say that everything is resolvable as long as open and honest communication is encouraged, things can be misunderstood and occasionally,but fortunately very rarely,
can stem from malicious intent 

Hopefully this thread too can be closed and new beginnings made 

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

billym said:


> Hi Fruitcakes.
> 
> That certainly got the thread moving along nicely. Isn't that your game?
> 
> By the way 747 we used to know a lot of people on here, mostly they have moved on but we keep in touch. My daughter did have a great website detailing all our travels .it was linked on here and got a lot of hits. That was until one of MHFs (still) regulars posted this in 2011 when my daughter was 13
> 
> Quote.........
> 
> Cos if really bored/hacked off one night I put a link to your daughters website on - say - a rough old bikers forum and they started trolling her around facebook and twitter etc the comsequensences would be terrible
> 
> Now do one .....end quote
> 
> For those genuinely offended by the link I apologise...but you really didn't need to read it!


If true, then that's a terrible thing to do, but two wrongs don't make a right, apology accepted though, now go to your room.

I just tried to find the thread you mention, you didn't do much posting in 2011, but didn't find the thread, perhaps you could link to it and we could give the poster of such comments a few comments back, as that sort of behavior just isn't on, on this site or any other.


----------



## spykal

Hi Kev

I can vouch for billym's recollection of that thread as I was a mod at the time and the upsetting posts on both sides were removed by us. They were posts made in the heat of an argument ...much like billym's posts and his link here in this thread.

So please let it drop it wont do anyone any good to hound the poster now.

I do wish that some of our members would not harbour grudges... there is obviously a lot of bad blood coming to the surface here.

and be aware .....this thread was posted as a so called friendly trolling exercise...posted by one of the Fruitcakes to encourage more activity on here ....if this is the sort of atmosphere it generates then, in my humble opinion, MHF can do without it.


Mike


----------



## erneboy

TheNomad said:


> We like wildcamping around mainland Europe.
> 
> Apparently because of this we are now viewed as and designated as "freeloading scum" by some people.
> 
> Any other proud "freeloading scum" on this forum?
> 
> Anyone care to try calling me that to my face?


I think the tone of a whole tread may be set by the tone of the OP, which in this case is rather controversial and pugilistic.

It's not so much poking fun as inviting confrontation. Like Mike I am not keen on posts of that sort. But I won't condemn posts which are clearly intended to be fun as trolling. Neither would I blame Fruitcakes for being the source of such threads or comments, it should be remembered that with very few exceptions the Fruitcakes were Facts members long before Fruitcakes existed, thus I don't see how it's possible to conclude that anyone posts something you don't like simply because they are a Fruitcake, Alan.


----------



## barryd

Maybe so but MHF would be pretty much dead in the water without these last couple of dare I say it FUN threads. Nothing else is happening on here.

Its not our fault if people cannot take a joke. You all know the members involved and each one of them is a loyal member on here and a good egg!

I think quite the opposite. This site needs a bit of an injection of life and humour. Its dull as dishwater right now.


----------



## spinny555

*Aires Co-ordenents*

Is it possible if someone is giving information on a good Aires they could include the GPS Co-ordenents as well as a lot of Aires are hard to find not many are sign posted thanks


----------



## listerdiesel

barryd said:


> I think quite the opposite. This site needs a bit of an injection of life and humour. Its dull as dishwater right now.


All forums go through quiet patches, that is the nature of the beast.

One man's 'life & humour' may well be anathema to others.

I find it best not to post anything unless relevant/useful.

Peter


----------



## barryd

*Re: Aires Co-ordenents*



> *spinny555 wrote: *Is it possible if someone is giving information on a good Aires they could include the GPS Co-ordenents as well as a lot of Aires are hard to find not many are sign posted thanks


Yes ok. This is a good one. 55.3834, 2.7234. Loads of free water!


----------



## erneboy

Is having fun irrelevant and useless? I guess some people may think so but if we were to restrict ourselves to the relevant and useful it would be a whole new thing on Facts. All the years I have a member on here there has been some fun mixed with the serious stuff, Alan.


----------



## listerdiesel

erneboy said:


> Is having fun irrelevant and useless? I guess some people may think so but if we were to restrict ourselves to the relevant and useful it would be a whole new thing on Facts. All the years I have a member on here there has been some fun mixed with the serious stuff, Alan.


Yes indeed, Alan, but as part of a wider range of postings, my point was that attempts tp spice things up almost always goes adrift.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought (briefly we were getting back to normal :roll: ) now then what was this thread really about then  

And why have we stopped Barry and Tuggles bashing, now that is fun, and they take it so well.


----------



## barryd

> *Kev_n_Liz wrote: *I thought (briefly we were getting back to normal :roll: ) now then what was this thread really about then
> 
> And why have we stopped Barry and Tuggles bashing, now that is fun, and they take it so well.


Tuggles doesnt. I changed is Avatar last night to a Gay Sailor boy and he was on his way round my house to fill me in so I changed it back. Some people are so touchy!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> *Kev_n_Liz wrote: *I thought (briefly we were getting back to normal :roll: ) now then what was this thread really about then
> 
> And why have we stopped Barry and Tuggles bashing, now that is fun, and they take it so well.
> 
> 
> 
> Tuggles doesnt. I changed is Avatar last night to a Gay Sailor boy and he was on his way round my house to fill me in so I changed it back. Some people are so touchy!
Click to expand...

Obviously he's not liking the touching then.


----------



## aldra

If all posts were useful and relevant

I would be off

I want to laugh with members, cry with members

I want friends who will help out on problems, advise on camping or wild spots, feel free to say what's worrying them, what's delighting them

In short I want MHF

Barry leave Tuggy alone, he has his work cut out with that new puppy

Tuggy I'm baking you your own meat and potato pie  :lol: 

Barry I'll pm you with what I'm doing for you   

Aldra


----------



## tugboat

Sandra you're such a love. Thank you for sticking up for me. I shall give you a big hug when I see you.

As for that avatar that Barry did on Fruitcakes, it was actually a very good physical likeness of me :roll: , it was the silly sailor hat that I objected to.

I know you are very fond of Barry but let's face it, he is a bit of a **** sometimes. :lol:


----------



## erneboy

It seems clear to me that this thread is designed to damage MHF. Or perhaps it's just a bit of fun?


----------



## aldra

I think I've lost the thread of this thread 8O 

Aldra


----------



## tugboat

I've decided I'll give the meat and potato pie a hug too. 

This post has absolutely naff-all to do with wild-camping.


----------



## dave2222001

Well rushing into a threatening tone certainly seems to indicate something And I don't care where you camp.


----------



## nicholsong

dave2222001 said:


> Well rushing into a threatening tone certainly seems to indicate something And I don't care where you camp.


Your post, apart from being a month too late, was irrelevant to meat and potato pie and the consumption of which is at a venue not to be disclosed to you - because you are obviously the wrong type of 'fruitcake'.

[The whole thing was for those in the know]

As for 'threatening tone' - 'tugboat' was self-deprecating - were you?


----------



## tugboat

Huh? Woss goin' on then? I think I must have fallen asleep.


----------



## aldra

You prob/ did Tuggy 

Settle Ellie down and just go back to sleep

Alls well with the world   

Geoff was on duty  

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

Thank you, darlin'.

Good old Geoff.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ................


----------



## Snunkie

I just don't understand why/how/the meaning behind the term 'freeloading scum'. How is it even relevant? 

Are you/we stealing water from someone? 
Are you/we emptying the toilet in inappropriate places? 

How can you/we be freeloading parking somewhere that doesn't charge for parking? 

You /we pay car tax to be on the road

I can't see what the problem is or what warrants a term like that? 

As for sites and children comments.......! Some of us Motorhomers have small or dependent children and I'm afraid they do make noise, they do like to go and talk to other Motorhomers as they are naturally inquisitive. They do like to play football but we would never allow this near anyone's van and we're very strict on keeping them in check and not pestering others. However, children will be children. We were all a child once. I'm sorry if my children find you others fascinating and want to come over and say hi, but I will rescue you from them as quickly as possible


----------



## onnilucky

Am I freeloading?
Most of the time I park in one place where there is no charge, water is available from a nearby garden tap, black and grey go into a nearby manhole and I get 5Amps mains from a wall light fitting.


----------



## bobbin

We have just returned from a six week trip to the South of France which was ruined by the number of hight barriers because of wild campers. On a drive out we had trouble finding places to park. One camp site we stopped at had an aire next door to the site which charged 5 euros per night and several people from the aire were using the toilets and showers on the camp site without permission. I must add they were mostly British and Dutch.

We have watched this problem get worse over the past 30 years.

No you are not Scum,but you are selfish and mean.You are spoiling the pleasure of others and not contributing to the local economy.

It would appear that having spent £70.000 on a new van that 15 or so euros per night is too expensive.


----------



## 747

Wow, 9 posts in 9 years. 8O 

Have you taken a vow of silence?

Please don't confuse the small minority who abuse the facilities. They will have the same attitude in ALL walks of life.

I'll watch for next years post ..... toodle pip.


----------



## barryd

Bobbin. How do you figure that wild campers and freeloading scum like me dont contribute to the local economy?

Our trips are 3 to 6 months and cost around £1000 a month. Thats six grand for a six month trip. I reckon thats a good contribution to someones economy. How much do you spend on your trips and how long are they?

I spend a fortune on local booze and cheese FFS! 

I dont use campsites cos they are crap. Also I dont need them. Would you pay £25 to park in Tescos when you can park 200 yards away for nothing?


----------



## McGeemobile

Too right Barry. We might not be contributing to the profits of the local campsites, but we definitely keep many villages going through the winter months. What we could have spent on campsites is spent instead in shops, markets, restaurants and bars. Plus of course the routine maintenance like hairdressers, repairs for van, gas and the fortune we spend in fuel .


----------



## Al42

McGeemobile said:


> Too right Barry. We might not be contributing to the profits of the local campsites, but we definitely keep many villages going through the winter months. What we could have spent on campsites is spent instead in shops, markets, restaurants and bars. Plus of course the routine maintenance like hairdressers, repairs for van, gas and the fortune we spend in fuel .


Of course site users miraculously arrive on site by use of a transporter beam and do not eat, drink or use any other local services whilst they are on site or 'beaming' themselves between sites  

On top of that we do not help to provide employment for the locals that clean and maintain the sites


----------



## barryd

Oh right! So we should all book onto sites in France where there are over 6000 aires, most free and wild camping is legal just so some French person gets a job cleaning the bogs! 8O


----------



## Jimbost

bobbin said:


> We have just returned from a six week trip to the South of France which was ruined by the number of hight barriers because of wild campers. On a drive out we had trouble finding places to park. One camp site we stopped at had an aire next door to the site which charged 5 euros per night and several people from the aire were using the toilets and showers on the camp site without permission. I must add they were mostly British and Dutch.
> 
> We have watched this problem get worse over the past 30 years.
> 
> No you are not Scum,but you are selfish and mean.You are spoiling the pleasure of others and not contributing to the local economy.
> 
> It would appear that having spent £70.000 on a new van that 15 or so euros per night is too expensive.




I'm sorry you trip was spoilt by freeloaders and height barriers. If you had difficulty in finding places to stay you could have asked for help on this forum or used the book All the Aires. If the free loaders bother you that much you can then use the information gained from the sources I have mentioned, then checked on google earth to see if an Aire was next to your campsite and avoided it. Google street view could be used also to check for height barriers. I accept It's a bit hit and miss as street view is a bit behind in rural France.

Perhaps you could list the height barriers you mentioned so it would be available to all on this forum for future reference at least you would be helping others avoid the problems you had.


----------



## 747

Al42 said:


> McGeemobile said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too right Barry. We might not be contributing to the profits of the local campsites, but we definitely keep many villages going through the winter months. What we could have spent on campsites is spent instead in shops, markets, restaurants and bars. Plus of course the routine maintenance like hairdressers, repairs for van, gas and the fortune we spend in fuel .
> 
> 
> 
> Of course site users miraculously arrive on site by use of a transporter beam and do not eat, drink or use any other local services whilst they are on site or 'beaming' themselves between sites
> 
> On top of that we do not help to provide employment for the locals that clean and maintain the sites
Click to expand...

Are 5th Wheels allowed on Aires?

If not then you could just be bitter about anyone with a motorhome. :?

I have another question. Are Continental Sites adjacent to amenities? If the answer is Yes, I will email the CC and C&CC to consider this for their future developments. It will be a change to siting them in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Al42

barryd said:


> Oh right! So we should all book onto sites in France where there are over 6000 aires, most free and wild camping is legal just so some French person gets a job cleaning the bogs! 8O


Don't recall saying or implying that, just pointing out that site users also spend money in the local economy as well as helping to provide employment as no doubt some 'freeloaders' do....cleaning up the mess!!

Not implying that anyone on this forum would do that of course but i
I have seen plenty that do. 

The aires system in France is superb and if I had a suitable vehicle I would undoubtedly use them. The people that I would term as freeloaders are those that stay for long periods in car parks with no proper facilties in their hundreds(Silves) or other unsuitable pieces of spare ground huddled together much closer than I would accept on a site. The only reason for doing this is because it is

_free_


----------



## Al42

747 said:


> Al42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McGeemobile said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too right Barry. We might not be contributing to the profits of the local campsites, but we definitely keep many villages going through the winter months. What we could have spent on campsites is spent instead in shops, markets, restaurants and bars. Plus of course the routine maintenance like hairdressers, repairs for van, gas and the fortune we spend in fuel .
> 
> 
> 
> Of course site users miraculously arrive on site by use of a transporter beam and do not eat, drink or use any other local services whilst they are on site or 'beaming' themselves between sites
> 
> On top of that we do not help to provide employment for the locals that clean and maintain the sites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are 5th Wheels allowed on Aires?
> 
> If not then you could just be bitter about anyone with a motorhome. :?
> 
> I have another question. Are Continental Sites adjacent to amenities? If the answer is Yes, I will email the CC and C&CC to consider this for their future developments. It will be a change to siting them in the middle of nowhere.
Click to expand...

See last post regarding my attitude to aires, I have actually used certain large aires out of season for night halts out of season, that is what they are for.I have no reason to be bitter about motorhomes using any authorised stopover s, aires or sites, what I am bitter about is the type of freeloader mentioned in my last post.

We chose the fifth wheeler for fulltiming and the lifestyle we envisioned, if a motorhome had been suitable for us then we would have bought one!

I don't really understand your last point, are you saying that motorhomes have to park up near to amenities?If so why?


----------



## bobbin

Whilst I can accept some of your arguments, I feel that 707 by deciding to insult me about my lack of posts rather than addressing the topic. 6000 posts at the rate of 3 per day may look good to some people but all I van say is `get a life`.


----------



## 747

Al 42

I have nothing against 5th Wheels. We have had a good look at some with a view to possibly changing to one in the future. My question about Aires and Fivers was genuine. We do not 'do' Europe and I felt it could have affected your feelings towards motorhomes.

My point about amenities and sites is that I might be tempted to use more sites if they were close to amenities (like many Aires are). I do not see the point of spending days on a site when there is nothing to see or do that might be of interest to us. I could tow a small car behind the van but would not be able to get the dogs in it, so a Caravan would be better. I know there are some sites close to amenities but they are usually full apart from Low Season (and some close at that time of year).

bobbin

You use the same old argument for your number of posts. The way I see it, you will have picked up lots of very good information from this Forum. Some of it will have saved you a lot of time and effort ..... and money no doubt. Yet, selfishly, you have not bothered to post any useful or helpful information for the benefit of other members. A forum is a two way street. If you are taking help out of it, the least you can do is put something back in return. 

As for getting a life. :lol: I have had one hell of a life and I am grateful to be still here and having a relaxing time in retirement. Had all kinds of adventures across most of the Continents, been **** scared at times and fantastically happy and lucky at others.

As we have nothing in common, this will be the last communication I will have with you. My time is short and I hate wasting it.


----------



## barryd

> *bobbin wrote: *Whilst I can accept some of your arguments, I feel that 707 by deciding to insult me about my lack of posts rather than addressing the topic. 6000 posts at the rate of 3 per day may look good to some people but all I van say is `get a life`.


Blimey! I have over 12000. What does that say about me? Right I'm off to get a life! Its been emotional!


----------



## rayrecrok

> bobbin"] We have just returned from a six week trip to the South of France which was ruined by the number of hight barriers because of wild campers. On a drive out we had trouble finding places to park. One camp site we stopped at had an aire next door to the site which charged 5 euros per night and several people from the aire were using the toilets and showers on the camp site without permission. I must add they were mostly British and Dutch.
> 
> We have watched this problem get worse over the past 30 years.
> 
> No you are not Scum,but you are selfish and mean.You are spoiling the pleasure of others and not contributing to the local economy.
> 
> It would appear that having spent £70.000 on a new van that 15 or so euros per night is too expensive.




Hey up..

15 euros is too expensive... Your not wrong :wink: ...You sound like a camp site owners dream. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## barryd

Our longest trip was six months. I know its not about the money but €15 x 180 days is €2700 and our trips nearly always include July and August. Try getting a site in Europe for €15 then. Thats quite a lot of dough whichever way you look at it. I would rather spend it on other stuff to be honest.


----------



## Al42

747 said:


> Al 42
> 
> I have nothing against 5th Wheels. We have had a good look at some with a view to possibly changing to one in the future. My question about Aires and Fivers was genuine. We do not 'do' Europe and I felt it could have affected your feelings towards motorhomes.
> 
> My point about amenities and sites is that I might be tempted to use more sites if they were close to amenities (like many Aires are). I do not see the point of spending days on a site when there is nothing to see or do that might be of interest to us. I could tow a small car behind the van but would not be able to get the dogs in it, so a Caravan would be better. I know there are some sites close to amenities but they are usually full apart from Low Season (and some close at that time of year).
> 
> My opinion of fifth wheelers is they are not the best for touring in France,Spain & Portugal(where I spend most of the year). This is mainly due to the size of campsite roads, even though the pitches may be large enough we can't get on them, can't even get in some of them.
> 
> We are not set up for off site use except for occasional night stops though some do. 5'ers are not allowed on Aires in France, as I said we have used occasionally out of season but only after some research about the Aire.
> 
> This takes any spontaneity out of things so we end up using sites that we know and like, which suits us at the moment.If you like moving around a lot I would not recommend a 5'er....only my opinion!!
> 
> PS didn't think you fruitcakes would get touchy :lol:


----------



## 747

Hi Al42,

We Fruitcakes can be funny with outsiders.  

At the moment we use a lot of C&CC Temporary Holiday Sites and some wilding.

My main concern is retaining my C1 entitlement as I am being treated for Macular Degeneration. One eye got worse last year which worried me as it had been fairly constant for a good few years. We are in the middle of changing our van but have gambled and gone for another Burstner Tag axle.

If we went for a 5er, the main problem would be the dogs, We have 2 Whippets and 2 Pugs and the tow vehicle would need enough space behind the front seats. I had thought of getting something like a Mitsubishi Cantor Crewcab (with pick-up body) and converting it for towing. It would have the space for the dogs. It may still happen but we would have to stop wilding and use sites with hardstanding during Winter.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Al42

I may be wrong but I think as long as the towing vehicle is under 3500kg you only need a B+E licence, subject to train weight of vehicle.

There are available smaller 5'ers, ours is 27 ft and if you are careful in matching pickup and trailer they can be set up very well for touring, ours does not run level and we carry that much c**p around with us that stopping for odd nights is a bit of a pain.

We have a Mazda double cab pickup that has rear seats that would be OK for the dogs(don't know about four though).

VW Alan on Fun and RVOC is an expert on crewcabs, and anything to do with 5'ers.I think he has a Cantor


----------



## 747

Al42 said:


> I may be wrong but I think as long as the towing vehicle is under 3500kg you only need a B+E licence, subject to train weight of vehicle.
> 
> There are available smaller 5'ers, ours is 27 ft and if you are careful in matching pickup and trailer they can be set up very well for touring, ours does not run level and we carry that much c**p around with us that stopping for odd nights is a bit of a pain.
> 
> We have a Mazda double cab pickup that has rear seats that would be OK for the dogs(don't know about four though).
> 
> VW Alan on Fun and RVOC is an expert on crewcabs, and anything to do with 5'ers.I think he has a Cantor


vwalan is also a wildie and I have had a lot of information from him and the promise of help if we go down that road. He really is an expert in that area.  It is normal to retain the B + E at 70 (but the DVLA have been known to also remove a lot of categories on renewal at 70). 8O I will let you know in 3 years time what will happen, subject to medical. :lol:


----------



## 747

I have had a trawl through another forum that I am a member of to highlight a post made just a week ago.

The OP is a very experienced motorhomer and has been going to Europe for donkeys years. His report concerns a Spanish campsite. So, if wildcampers are greedy with money, here is the other side of the coin.

Quote
This is another site that we have lost, the spanish are getting just like the UK, they dont want wild campers they just want you to go on the campsites at inflated prices, Like the one we priced ---- Site with electric, site 28 euros.
Per Person 14 euros.
56 euros per night for 2 persons
We didnt bother to stay as they wouldnt tell us how many shares we were getting for our money.
Unquote.

The campsite is Platja Llargo.


----------



## Al42

I think a lot of Spanish sites charge this sort of money in the Summer, we are only ever in Europe out of season, when things are very much cheaper for longer stays.I wouldn't pay that sort of money either.

When we are in the UK for the Summer we only use CL's or very occasionally C&CC sites.

Not just in Spain though, I was reading a post today about a site in Scotland wanting £35 a night.

Even in exotic spots like South Shields £35 a night!!

Daughter lives in Fulwell and a couple of years ago thats what we were quoted on a site on the front at South Shields, we didn't bother!!(nothing against S.Shields)


----------



## barryd

What about this place https://www.playamontroig.com/booking/1.php

Cheapest pitch in August is €73. A 7 night stay on there premier seaside pitches is €938!

Bonkers.


----------



## Steveboy

I think I said this in the original thread but I'll repeat it here. Remember, scum is the stuff that floats on top. It gets all the sunshine. The real s**t is way down there at the bottom, out of sight.
I love my fulltime 'alternative camping' and partake in UK, (Scotland brilliant) France, Spain & Portugal. 
Enjoy.


----------

